# Brauche Namen für mein Buch



## stelzze (21. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm ich weiß eigendlich passt das heir nicht rein, allerdings ist es so das man es sonst nciht lesen würde und ich sehr, sehr lange auf Namen warten könnte.
Also mein Problem ist das ich in einer echten Flaute stecke was Namen angeht überall da wo eigendlich namen hin sollten aber ich eine Lücke gelassen, mir fallen einfach keine ein.
Da ist mir die Idee gekommen das ich ja mal auf Buffed fragen könnte, wenn jetzt schon einige ansetzten um etwas zu flamen wie : vote 4 close und so was mit euren Tanten die schon zu lange ihre Unterwäche anhaben, für die habe ich jetzt noch was, nämlich das ich nur ins WoW forum rein schreibe weil es so Aktiv ist und immergute Ideen hat.
Ok mit diesem Satz wollte ich mich einschleimen na und?
Naja hoffe mal das ihr gute Ideen habt und mir helfen könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Sache wäre einfacher wenn man wüsste worum es in deinem Buch geht


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. Oktober 2008)

Und du fragst hier im Wow-Forum? Hoffe, du kannst viel einstecken.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass dieses Thema wohl dem Untergang geweiht ist, weil falsches Forum, hast du auch nicht sehr viele Infos gegeben, wobei du Hilfe brauchst.

Schreibst du einen Sexualratgeber und brauchst Namen für die beiden Protagonisten, oder schreibst du ein Kinderbuch mit HappyEnd? Je nachdem wird die Namensauswahl wohl zwischen Long-John-Silver und Bastian Bummelfisch variieren können


----------



## BlauBaschBube (21. Oktober 2008)

jo n1 wär schon zu wissen um was es da überhaupt geht ?

WoW is klar aber um genau was ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2008)

> Brauche Namen für mein Buch


rudolf


----------



## stelzze (21. Oktober 2008)

Istn Fantasyroman einstecken kann ich viel hab sowieso erwartet das ich ziemlich fot geflamt werde das macht mir allerdings ncihts aus.
Ist die Typische kleiner-Looser-muss-die-Welt-retten-wobei-sich-herraus-stellt-das-er-was-besonderes-kann-roman


----------



## SonicOne (21. Oktober 2008)

Atze


----------



## Müllermilch (21. Oktober 2008)

Um was gehts in deinem Buch?Ist es im WoW-Universum,Selbsterfunden oder ein RL Buch?


----------



## Soxxy (21. Oktober 2008)

42


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Istn Fantasyroman einstecken kann ich viel hab sowieso erwartet das ich ziemlich fot geflamt werde das macht mir allerdings ncihts aus.
> Ist die Typische kleiner-Looser-muss-die-Welt-retten-wobei-sich-herraus-stellt-das-er-was-besonderes-kann-roman


yet another fantasy novel


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Istn Fantasyroman einstecken kann ich viel hab sowieso erwartet das ich ziemlich fot geflamt werde das macht mir allerdings ncihts aus.
> Ist die Typische kleiner-Looser-muss-die-Welt-retten-wobei-sich-herraus-stellt-das-er-was-besonderes-kann-roman




Dann nenn ihn "stelzze"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nur Spaß ;-)


----------



## Redday (21. Oktober 2008)

wenn dus ernst meinst, gib uns doch ein paar infos, hm?

aber da ich annehme, dass es um ein wow-buch geht, sag ich mal so ins blaue: arthas, sein koch und sein liebhaber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hum.. Arthas, Illidan, Hoarst^^, Atinuviel / Uschi, Ronny, Dimitri !

Edit: Handelt es sich um ein echtes im Handel zuerwerbendes Buch - bist du Schriftsteller? Oder machste das Privat.. Wenn es ersteres ist, mussich sagen das hier zu Fragen ziemlich dumm ist, Besonders nach namen, Hallo? Wörterbuch- Namen? Franz, Susi, Elke... xD?^^


----------



## Müllermilch (21. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Istn Fantasyroman einstecken kann ich viel hab sowieso erwartet das ich ziemlich fot geflamt werde das macht mir allerdings ncihts aus.
> Ist die Typische kleiner-Looser-muss-die-Welt-retten-wobei-sich-herraus-stellt-das-er-was-besonderes-kann-roman




Ah.Für sollche Sachen bin ich eigentlich offen^^Ist zwar ein ''Frage,Frage,Frage''Thread aber nicht so dumm wie die meisten anderen find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und weil ich das Buch lesen will helf ich dir!

Was ist es den für ein Held?Elf,Mesch,Orc welche Rasse?


----------



## Alterac (21. Oktober 2008)

wenn es um namen für personen geht gibts da sicher genug generatoren für aber weil du so schön geschleimt hast werde ich dir ein paar gute meiner meinung nach geben....

- Nefertum[m]
- Akonnen[m]
- Evewyn[w]
- Noreaga[m]

ein paar die mir gut gefallen und auch in fast jedem mmo zum einsatz kommen^^


----------



## Variolus (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dir selbst nichts dazu einfällt, wie wäre ein klassischer Namensgenerator?  Kommen gelegentlich sogar brauchbare Sachen bei raus.
Ich selbst bin bei meinen Namen sehr eigen und würde sie niemals offenbaren, nur für den Fall, dass ich sie selbst nutzen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Somit wirds vermutlich nie passieren, dass ich die Namen meiner Chars in deinem Buch lesen könnte aber das wird mich nicht stören.


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2008)

Sind es Menschen, Zwergen, Elfen oder Orks (usw....)?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. Oktober 2008)

Fetti Mcbumbum


----------



## Ghymalen (21. Oktober 2008)

Würde dir eigentlich sehr gerne helfen weil ich es mag mir Namen auszudenken.
Wüsste nur zugern wie deni Charakter ist.
Aussehen?
Charaktereigenschaften?
Rasse?^^


----------



## stelzze (21. Oktober 2008)

Ist nen Mensch allerdings muss es sich noch herraus stellen ob es auch ein Buch über Wow WIRD DA ES SEIN KANN DAS ICH MICH EINFACH MAL UMENTSCHEIDE ups denkt einfach das ist klein geschrieben.


----------



## stelzze (21. Oktober 2008)

Charaktereigenschafften wären zB
Unsicher, mit der zeit wird er sicherer, nicht der mutigste , überlegt über seinen nächsten schritt oder durchdenkt seinen nächsten schritt, ist nen magier allerdings im nahkampf, und mehr stellt sich dann beim schreiben herraus das war bei meinen anderen buch auch so was leider nciht fertiig geworden ist weil mein festplatte geschrottet wurde.


----------



## Müllermilch (21. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Ist nen Mensch allerdings muss es sich noch herraus stellen ob es auch ein Buch über Wow WIRD DA ES SEIN KANN DAS ICH MICH EINFACH MAL UMENTSCHEIDE ups denkt einfach das ist klein geschrieben.



Du sagtest doch du hast das Buch schon geschrieben oder?Wie willst du nun noch den Namen deiner Welt umändern und das ganze.....ich würde sagen das ist etwas Ungeplannt : / Und im WARCRAFT-Universum ist es immer etwas schwer zu schreiben,zumindest wenn es darum geht die Welt zu Retten.Es ist Blizzards Geschichte,du darfst nicht einfach so in deinem Buch die Welt retten.Die Völker würden Geschichten erzählen und somit wird dein Held zur Legende...Aber Blizzard will das bestimmt nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also empfehle ich dir,dein eigenes Universum zu erschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch nciht gesagtdas es im WoW uni ist.


----------



## Gocu (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab hier paar namen für dich, vielleicht gefällt dir ja einer davon

-*Gerrik

-**Geron

-**Valpo

-**Zordan

-**Thallian

-Therbun
*


----------



## Müllermilch (21. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Hab auch nciht gesagtdas es im WoW uni ist.



Bitte hör auf deine mit Boxhandschuhen auf deine Tastatur zu schlagen.
Ich hab auch nie behauptet das es im WARCRAFT-Universum spielt.Du sagtest doch es steht noch nicht fest oder?
Also hab ich dir den Tipp gegeben deine eigene Welt zu erschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ERST LESEN,DANN DENKEN,DANN SCHREIBEN!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du in deinem Buch genauso mit deinen Rechtschreibkünsten jonglierst, wie hier im Thread, dann aber gute Nacht! 

Meine Namensvorschläge: Hildegard, Margarethe, Gerhard, Kevin, Justin, Mandy sowie Archibald der Elfundzwölfzigste...

no more comment... -.-


----------



## Müllermilch (21. Oktober 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Wenn du in deinem Buch genauso mit deinen Rechtschreibkünsten jonglierst, wie hier im Thread, dann aber gute Nacht!
> 
> Meine Namensvorschläge: Hildegard, Margarethe, Gerhard, Kevin, Justin, Mandy sowie Archibald der Elfundzwölfzigste...
> 
> no more comment... -.-



jaaaaa......da haaast duuu woooohl iiiiiiirgeeeentwwiiiiiiie recht^^


----------



## Norei (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch gar nicht der erste April. Also was soll dieser Thread? Such dir jemanden, der dich gut kennt und mit dem du darüber reden kannst. Für gute Namen musst du soviel beachten, da hilft dir so ein Thread überhaupt nicht. Zumal du noch einen Namen für die Hauptperson suchst. Stell ihn dir einfach in Gedanken vor, sag ihm "Hallo, ich heiße stelzze, wie heißt du?" Und dann stell dir vor, was er antwortet.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Oktober 2008)

"Trika Falla" bedeutet langweiliger looser


----------



## stelzze (22. Oktober 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht der erste April. Also was soll dieser Thread? Such dir jemanden, der dich gut kennt und mit dem du darüber reden kannst. Für gute Namen musst du soviel beachten, da hilft dir so ein Thread überhaupt nicht. Zumal du noch einen Namen für die Hauptperson suchst. Stell ihn dir einfach in Gedanken vor, sag ihm "Hallo, ich heiße stelzze, wie heißt du?" Und dann stell dir vor, was er antwortet.


Hmmm hab ich auch schon versucht.

Ach ja und da sind nur so viele Rechtschreibfehler weils schnell gehen musste war in der 5-Minutenpause von Info.
Danke für die vielen Ideen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2008)

ich sach ma HORST und USCHI


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ich denke mir auch gerne Namen aus.

Mal sehen: 

- Fettbumel
- Heribert Buschpinkler
- Stelzbock

Und im Ernst:

Soryas
Niguschi
Antorenu
Fengola
Neschuti
Sabista
Durgonza
Ayalisu
Tirutu
Fettbemme (Kam mir gerade so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noguta
etc...


Grüße


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Istn Fantasyroman einstecken kann ich viel hab sowieso erwartet das ich ziemlich fot geflamt werde das macht mir allerdings ncihts aus.
> Ist die Typische kleiner-Looser-muss-die-Welt-retten-wobei-sich-herraus-stellt-das-er-was-besonderes-kann-roman



waffe mit waffe?
fantasy geht weit
drachen?
elfen?
ufo?
werwolf?

ich würds ja legacy nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schicksal auf deutsch
find ist einfach schön^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit Eragon?
Ach nee, gibts ja schon.
Ja, keiner braucht dein Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> (...) Ja, keiner braucht dein Buch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nanana^^
Lass ihn doch schreiben, wenns ihm freude macht =)
Und vielleicht wird es ja richtig gut!

Tipps für Buchschreiber: http://board.gulli.com/thread/777987-eigen...e-ich-ein-buch/


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Tut mir Leid :/ Aber irgendwie ist die Idee, ein Buch zu schreiben weit verbreitet seit diesem hochkreativen Christopher Paolini...

Irgendwann werden aber die bekannten Fantasy/Sci-Fi-Filme knapp...
Den Star Wars-Plot hat Paolini genommen.
Harry Potter ist zu aktuell.
Herr der Ringe kennen zu viele.
Star Trek ist ne Serie.

Wem fällt noch was ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid :/ Aber irgendwie ist die Idee, ein Buch zu schreiben weit verbreitet seit diesem hochkreativen Christopher Paolini...




Klär emich mal auf pls... kennen den gar nicht^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Eragon?

Den ersten Teil hat er mit 15 geschrieben und jetzt ist er stinkreich geworden dadurch :/


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ah ok, also dann: Leute ich schreibe ein Buch.
Brauch Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

